# new modifier 95 versus GT?



## Dfreddie (Dec 27, 2016)

I'm not sure what the difference is between these? It doesn't say that 95 replaces GT, so what's the difference? I have a provider that sees all patient's via telemedicine. I've always used the GT modifier. Is that switching to 95 now or is there a way to determine when to use 95 or when to use GT?


----------

